# PLEASE HELP&#x1f62d;&#x1f62d;P0741



## Dirt_Angel84 (May 17, 2020)

New proud owner of my first Audi 😁😁😁but I am going crazy here trying to find a solid solution to the notorious P0741 TCC solenoid code being thrown on my 01audi A6 2.7T 5hp 19 fla 01v FAQ transmission. I have spent many days now reading through many forums. What I’ve gathered is basically Audi produced a faulty torque converter and that this code is basically telling me I need to replace the torque converter😭 but from what I’ve read so far is it could be the solenoid in the VB. The trans is shifting ok. It’s not in limp mode n no slipping from what I can feel. Hoping to get some clarity on the exact fix that has worked in resolving this code. Thanks


----------

